# defending the faith against government and leaders?



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2004)

has anyone ever written a letter of encouragement to a christian leader or written a letter to a leader in desire to turn their heart towards the Lord?

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 29, 2004)

I was thinking about it but wanted a second opinion.

any historical writings?


----------



## crhoades (Jul 29, 2004)

If we're to be *good calvinists* wouldn't we? Did not Calvin himself write the letter to King Francis at the beginning of the Institutes? If anyone has never taken the time, please do and read his letter. It's one of the best parts of the institutes.


----------

